# oil / lube for ice fishing reels



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone have a recommendation for oil / lube for ice fishing reels that doesnt thicken up in near zero weather? I'm going to do a deep cleaning on all our ice reels tomorrow to try and fix some sticking issues in the bails and gears.

*edit: I might try using a few drops of semi-synthetic snowmobile oil in the gears as it seems to stay viscous at low temps. At these temps and trout sized fish, heat from friction shouldn't be an issue.


-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've used graphite before and that worked.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I use Rem Oil for my shotguns and don't have problems when it's cold. I would think it would work for reels as well.


----------

